# New Uponor offering



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

They now offer 3" pex for commercial plumbing. Available in 100', 350' coils and 20' sticks.

Would you use it?

Does it seem like an un-necessary product to you?

I prefer copper for all medium to large diameter risers.


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

wouldn't use it


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Haven't used 3" for anything but I did put in a 600' water service using 1 1/2" a few months ago. The job was complete just after lunch. I got my other plumber set up with the back hoe first thing in the morning (the rental delivered the night before) and I went to pick up the materials. He was finished digging by the time I got back, we rolled out the pipe, used a loaner battery expander from the supply, stopped and ate lunch, and he had it covered up within an hour or so after lunch.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

*Do they have sharkbites that fit that ??????????*


----------



## tooslow (Jul 17, 2009)

I have used both coil and straight sticks of poly pipe for underground gas.
Install is with a fusion machine.

This is the way to go for this use, quick and bullet proof for testing.

Don't know about interior use as hanging would present a problem.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> *Do they have sharkbites that fit that ??????????*


 
Almost, these QTite fittings by Elkhart are made up to 2" and have a 50 year warranty.

http://www.elkhartproducts.com/qtite/index.cfm


QTite fittings are manufactured from copper or copper alloys and use EPDM o-ring seals. These fittings are designed to join Copper and CPVC tube in the ½" to 2" size range, and PEX tubing in the ½" to 1" size range (requires a tube liner). Operating temperatures are from 0° to 250°F at a maximum working pressure of 200 psi


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Almost, these QTite fittings by Elkhart are made up to 2" and have a 50 year warranty.
> 
> http://www.elkhartproducts.com/qtite/index.cfm
> 
> ...


. I installed 120' of 1" pex today in an attic.....i hate work somtimes.:thumbsup:


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Matt said:


> They now offer 3" pex for commercial plumbing. Available in 100', 350' coils and 20' sticks.
> 
> Would you use it?
> 
> ...


 
I use Uponor PEX exclusively but do not do anything that would require PEX that large. However, I have seen it specified on some large hotel projects in my area.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

What the heck were you running that much 1" for? Large repipe?



TheMaster said:


> . I installed 120' of 1" pex today in an attic.....i hate work somtimes.:thumbsup:


----------

